# another brush question



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I just can't find it on the forum or the internet. What is the difference between all the Purdy Models. Some are self-explanatory, but I'm mainly asking about the difference between the Swan and the Sprig. Both have the beaver-tail handles, and "square shaped" ferrule and bristles. my guess is the sprig is a little stiffer than the swan or something like that? any input? Even the Purdy website couldnt help me. Also, I was just reading the old venetian plaster thread. I would love to practice this art at home, are there any good books on building small lath, and application? What are good trowels to use? Lowes ok? Ive bought plenty of bad brushes from there, so I don't know. I don't do any drywall work so I don't have any of those kinds of trowels. Thank you for my future replies. happy weekend


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

can't answer your brush question but I used a brand new purdy pro extra glide today in Cabot ProVT. It was terrible I really think purdys are not the same as they were in the past. I bought the brush at a independent paint store, not a big box. I will stick with my woosters for ProVT from now on.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK

What did the brush do wrong?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> MAK
> 
> What did the brush do wrong?



Being a pro extra its suppose to be stiffer then an XL glide thats what I always thought, it was like mush in the pro vt. My guy was using a extra firm from wooster and there was a big difference in the way it held up by the end of the day. 

It was not even a hot day today 80 w/ a light breeze and partly cloudy.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

i bought a 3in pro-extra, square shape, a few weeks ago. thought i would try a stiff brush on trim and cut to see how i like. i didnt like it at all. someone on here says its good for exterior, rough wood, that kinda thing, ill try it on that next chance i get. i much prefer the xl for interior work, especially trim. and im getting to where i use my four in on everything. thought id try it out for a couple of weeks since everyone says thats how they did it back in the day. my boss, who does most of the rollin likes when i use the 4.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The Sprig has a round edge ferrule, the Swan has a square edge ferrule. The Swan "style" is listed as varnish and enamel. The Sprig's "style" is listed as Sash tools, trim-straight. Virtually the same brushes.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

greensboro84 said:


> i bought a 3in pro-extra, square shape, a few weeks ago. thought i would try a stiff brush on trim and cut to see how i like. i didnt like it at all. someone on here says its good for exterior, rough wood, that kinda thing, ill try it on that next chance i get. i much prefer the xl for interior work, especially trim. and im getting to where i use my four in on everything. thought id try it out for a couple of weeks since everyone says thats how they did it back in the day. my boss, who does most of the rollin likes when i use the 4.


Maybe that was me, I have used pro extras outside before for a while but had bought some woosters last year and still had them available for this year. Pickup a pro extra yesterday to supplement my exterior brush collection and noticed the difference today.


----------



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> can't answer your brush question but I used a brand new purdy pro extra glide today in Cabot ProVT. It was terrible I really think purdys are not the same as they were in the past. I bought the brush at a independent paint store, not a big box. I will stick with my woosters for ProVT from now on.


I agree, I used to love Purdys, but the last couple I bought 3 in angle for interior latex, was crappy, I can't seem to control them very well right out of the box, I have to beat them up first, I like them when they are about 3-6 months old and they have a little paint build up in the middle, they stiffen up and have better control. I recently switched to Wooster brushes, I like them much better. Right out of the box they're ready to go, I like the 3 in UltraPro Lindbeck, thats my new Ace for interior.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Sprig is a little thinner than the Swan. I have many Pro Extras;maybe I am the only one that really likes them. Mak you might get another Pro Ex and see if it is different. I have gotten a few bum brushes from Purdy lately; take it back to the shop and tell them it is no good, that's what I do.

My Pro Extras are worn in enough now that the leave as good a finish as an XL. I like the XL's but I have to be using paint slicked up pretty well or I have to work them too much. They are a tad soft to me. I guess that is why there are so many styles of brushes; one size does not fit all.

As far as the Purdy's go, I really like their Black and White China brushes. They take a while to get really good but they stay good for longer than a Wooster or a Corona. The Woosters and Coronas are awesome right out of the gate but don't have near the life of the Purdy's.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

ill might go for a purdy then when i decide to get a longer lasting oil brush. right now ive only used the wooster 3in yachtsman, and occasionally an old nyl/poly brush


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

CharlieWis said:


> I like the 3 in UltraPro Lindbeck, thats my new Ace for interior.


:yes: Very nice brush. :thumbsup: That is very comparable to my Super/Pro Badger.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, we had a cake job today, so after my 4in got caked up with paint, I decided to clean it and try "breaking in" the pro-x 3in sprig that I didn't like. Well, I don't know why, but it performed great this time, used it to cut in walls, ceiling and trim and I liked it. It does clean up real nice to, and I haven't had any loose bristles fall out and I've noticed that when im brushing sideways, the bristles dont get stuck together in the middle, maybe it's the chinex in the brush, because after I cleaned it, i found a couple bristles caked in paint and the paint just pulled right off. I just want to soften it up a bit and it will be perfect, and honestly, i can stetch paint just as far as the 4in xl swan, and i see what you mean about not having to "work the paint" into the wall as much with the pro x. And i like it way more than the med-firm wooster 3in ive used, its a good brush but after a while, the bristles start to get stuck together, so i think ill use the pro-xtra a lil while longer and see how it goes. has anyone used a pro-x in oil, cleaned it, and went back into latex?


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

greensboro84 said:


> Well, we had a cake job today, so after my 4in got caked up with paint, I decided to clean it and try "breaking in" the pro-x 3in sprig that I didn't like. Well, I don't know why, but it performed great this time, used it to cut in walls, ceiling and trim and I liked it. It does clean up real nice to, and I haven't had any loose bristles fall out and I've noticed that when im brushing sideways, the bristles dont get stuck together in the middle, maybe it's the chinex in the brush, because after I cleaned it, i found a couple bristles caked in paint and the paint just pulled right off. I just want to soften it up a bit and it will be perfect, and honestly, i can stetch paint just as far as the 4in xl swan, and i see what you mean about not having to "work the paint" into the wall as much with the pro x. And i like it way more than the med-firm wooster 3in ive used, its a good brush but after a while, the bristles start to get stuck together, so i think ill use the pro-xtra a lil while longer and see how it goes. has anyone used a pro-x in oil, cleaned it, and went back into latex?


I don't switch back and forth but I don't see why you couldn't. The Po-X clean up so easy swapping should be easy. Glad you gave it another shot (Pro-X) I like them a lot; probably my favorite brush line. 

They make a Pro X Swan in 4"--get it from The Paint Store .com. I get a lot of my brushes from them.

Also glad to see another budding Brush Ho.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

greensboro84 said:


> has anyone used a pro-x in oil, cleaned it, and went back into latex?


yup:yes:
its a little stiffer now but worked fine for applying latex. went from coverstain to woodscapes solid color latex stain. I don't recommend the pro xtras for thinner stuff like stains or thinner paint as the bristles let the paint run all up the furl, but it works great on heavier bodied paints like aura int. and duration. cleans very easily which is nice, though I think I may have liked the wooster extra firm (the BM verison, not that it matters) a little better. I use the firm brushes for rough exterior wood siding and the nylox glide for backbrushing smooth cedar, easier on the arms and hands, leaves a more even and smooth finish coat.


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

There is a lot of brush-talk on these forums and I find it _very_ interesting. I've been using cheap big box store brushes, and I hate them all. I usually buy a new brush every time I want to paint oil because I can never really clean anything oil off of these brushes. The only name I've used that I recognize on these forums is Purdy. However, the only Purdy I've used is the "cub" haha. Which was definitely the nicest brush I've used yet, but still only lasted me a week. I leave my oil-paint brushes in a ziplock bag and use them until they start leaving crap on my work.

I'll look through BM tomorrow and see if I can find one of these brushes you guys all talk about :thumbsup:

Any cleaning tips?


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

well, i usually use a wooster yachtsman 3in for the rare oil/poly job. Duron had them on sale a month or so ago for about 7 dollars. I just put some mineral spirits in a workpot and softly work the paint out and let the spirits get up into the brush, then knock it against a peice of old tire to get the spirits out. It works for me, plus the brush isnt that expensive and lasts me a while.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

> Also glad to see another budding *Brush* Ho.


 
yeah, the guys at work just dont get it. they love the duron brushes, which are fine with me for a job or two, i like the ones with the long wooden handle, but other than that, i think im gonna stick with the purdys for now. im probably going to try out one of their white china brushes for a job next week, trim in oil, my first time to! Ive only used oil in the past for things like thresholds, concrete walkways, and the occasional door, always used a wooster 3in yachtsman or an old nyl/poly, but i guess its time to invest in a decent oil brush, i know i want 3in, flat, and something with bristles and handle longer than the yachtsman, and maybe not as many bristles packed in the brush. maybe ill go for a 3in sprig white china


----------



## mattrecov (Jun 7, 2008)

i've gone from oil to latex with purdy's pro extra, didnt really have any problems, except for the bristles holding onto a bit of the thinner, even after cleaning with soap and water.


----------



## mikepaintbrush (Jul 30, 2008)

The sprig and swan use the same orel and tynex filaments, the swan is thicker because of the square ferrule, the sprig has a round ferrule. The swan will hold more paint. U can get great paintbrush specs at ****************.com including bristle measurements, so u will know which brushes are longer and wider.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

My staff likes the Purdy chinex but the brush keepers have a coating on the inside that keeps the brush from drying overnight. We typically spin and comb out our brushes but we noticed by the next day the bristles in the purdy keepers were still wet. Se we experimented by placing a corona keeper on a purdy brush after cleaning. The next day the purdy brush was completely dry. I told the Purdy brush guy about it......but he didn't listen to my input.......after all we are only the "men in the field" who use these products day in day 
out over many different senarios.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cancel post


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

4 year old dead post


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> cancel post


Fail to notice this thread is almost 4 yrs old?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Fail to notice this thread is almost 4 yrs old?


 
you caught me:blink:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

and my brush is four years old too


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> The Sprig has a round edge ferrule, the Swan has a square edge ferrule. The Swan "style" is listed as varnish and enamel. The Sprig's "style" is listed as Sash tools, trim-straight. Virtually the same brushes.


I use the sprig as a sash tool int doors, jambs, windows, base board ect. 

The Swan is a block brush I use it for walls and ext. trim fascia, barge boards, chair rails, corner boards ect.


----------



## Bagit (Feb 25, 2012)

The thing about brushes for me is how much different each style works. I haven't used every brush out there, but I have a few favorites at the moment.

Latex Brushes/All 3"

I reach for the Purdy Nylox "Moose" and "Bow" for residential walls/ceilings when I need thick coverage. The XL series "Bow" is great for cutting flat paint in same color schemes like apartment re-paints. It doesn't hold as much paint, making it lighter and quicker for me.

The Wooster line of brushes continues to impress me. The Ultra/Pro firm "Mink" is also great for interior flat when I need it to hold more paint than the Purdy XL. It's a good ext. brush also. Probably the most versatile brush in my lineup.

Wooster U/P firm and extra firm "Sable" more than do there job when speed is needed more than coverage (especially with glossy paints), or doing ext. trim. They just hold there shape because of the firm bristles.

My new go to trim brush may very well be the Silver Tip flat sash/long handle. I just picked one up, looking for something softer but able to hold its shape. It was a short test, but it held some paint, applied it smooth and cut in some baseboard lip, holding it's shape pretty good. We'll see when I give it another go Monday in trim paint all day.:yes:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I am stuck on the Corona chinex 2 1/2" sash......squeeze a wedge of lime on it and your good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeRowland (Oct 17, 2019)

What is the difference between the glide and pip brushs?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I may not be correct here, but I think 'pips' are the oval shaped ones.


----------

